# Cooking theme for tank??



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I am putting my 10g in my kitchen. My kitchen is seperated by my living room by a half wall that has my cabinets and countertop on the kitchen side...basically you can watch TV from my kitchen...anyway I am thinking a cooking or bar theme would be cute. So far I have looked at tropical margarita glasses for caves:
http://www.pier1.com/Catalog/Dining...Ribbons-Drinkware/language/en-US/Default.aspx

Black sand substrate that I'll probably seal in aquarium epoxy at a later date just to make cleaning easier.

Acrylic ice cubes:
http://www.amazon.com/Acrylic-Ice-Cubes-Rough-Prodyne/dp/B00020OH48

Any ideas??


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Hummm, isn't food grade silicon fish-safe? There are all kinds of silicon containers. 

Cute idea. I have a 5 gallon in my kitchen I might have to think about some themed items.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

kitchen-themed?
I'd take wooden ladles and lay them around
As well as wine glasses
and Fiestaware plates (small)
Teacups are good
As well as spoons (no harmful metal)
and if you could get your hands on some "glazed food" decoration made out of fired sculpted, glazed clay, you could put it on the plate 
Cute idea though 
For the background I'd draw or print out a picture of a kitchen, maybe the perspective should be like the tank is on the counter and you're viewing the room from there.


----------



## Cargo (May 25, 2012)

Martini glass is a good idea.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

PaintingPintos said:


> kitchen-themed?
> I'd take wooden ladles and lay them around
> As well as wine glasses
> and Fiestaware plates (small)
> ...


*Never* put anything with a glaze in your aquarium. I also wouldn't suggest putting anything metal in there.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Why nothing with a glaze? Every ceramic aquarium decoration I have seen is glazed...


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

For bar theme: shot glasses, plastic or glass swizzle sticks, wine stoppers, mini liquor bottles (labels removed or printed on the glass).

For kitchen theme: measuring spoon sets, plastic whisk, plastic cookie cutters. Use a place mat, old cookbook pages/cover or kitchen-themed wallpaper as tank background.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Ilikebutterflies said:


> Why nothing with a glaze? Every ceramic aquarium decoration I have seen is glazed...


Not all glazes are safe for aquariums and fish. Unless the decoration is specifically rated as aq safe, don't risk it.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have used plastic martini glasses before. I put one of those sillicon anemone's inside of the glass and the bettas all LOVED it. I also had one with live amazon sword growing out of it. 
One of these kind of plants:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purple-Sili...616?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6dce5128

and a rustic wood stove for your tank:
http://www.thatpetplace.com/rustic-wood-stove-ornament-5in-4in-4in


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

I've read that anything that is food safe is aquarium safe. I'm not sure if this is true, but I have had a coffee cup in my aquarium for the past two years, with no problems. I did it after the cave I bought from the LFS started chipping paint. Anyway, I think it's adorable, as I am a total coffee addict.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Soccerdog! A coffeehouse inspired theme would be super easy to find stuff for and a coffee mug would make a super cave! I like that idea as well as the bar idea I was leaning towards.


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

And there are lots of fun things you could do with a coffee theme - maybe lean a saucer up against a corner as another little cave option.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I would love to see what you finally end up with. I really like this idea


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

If it's safe for us to drink or eat with it's safe for your aquarium. I used china plates and cups. I put the big plate in the back and used a piece of driftwood in front of that and propped a small plate in front against the driftwood. Be sure if you do this you bury them in the rocks a little so they don't roll and I put glasses on either side. I loved it and it gave the fish some places to explore. I used glazed green coffee mugs in my sorority when it first started. You can see them in my pics. They were cute.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow this sounds really neat! Please post pics once it's finished, I can't wait!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

It'd be cool if you put bright green gravel in a standing martini glass too


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

One of these days I hope to get everything I need to do a sushi themed tank. 

I love the bar theme idea. You could use a plastic 3 piece shaker as a cave. If you could find plastic lemon or lime slices, that would look neat too.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Sushi, lol, that reminds me of that commercial where the parents had to cut back on expenses so they ate the kids fish as sushi instead of going out, roflmao...

I found an awesome cup and saucer at Pier One on clearance. I'll hit McDonalds for some coffee stirrers this weekend and now I just have to figure out how to make sugar cubes. I suppose I'll have to find a ceramic or plastic spoon since metal is a no-no. I can't even use 18/10 stainless steel??


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not sure it would work or even look good but you can maybe take aquarium sealant and mix in white sand to it, pack loose sand on the outside of the patty and cut in cubes patting loose sand on the outside? Or maybe take a dice or something (if it's safe) and cover with AQ sealer and roll it in the sand for sugar cubes?? -Again not sure if it would work but the food inspired themes sound fun 

I like the rustic stove ornament too that was linked


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

OK. So this is what I ended up with. I am looking for small long drift wood that I can attach the floating java fern to and set those around the edges to create a plant wall to hide the heater and sponge filter. I am also looking for a non-metal spoon that I can stack the sugar cubes on.

The java moss is just in there until it goes in the spawn tank.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Ooh looks great!  Pretty betta too!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

You could use stainless steel, but make sure it really is stainless and it's very clean before you put it in. Wood is out of the question, but porcine would work? I know these are kind of expensive, but it might give you a place to start looking. And they're just SO CUTE!

http://www.dinodirect.com/porcelain-f-mugs-6011Grid/?cur=USD

Some of the mugs have spoons, and one is even fish themed. I'm sure if you look for products like that you could find a good spoon. (I love the heart shaped mugs, myself.)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What a neat idea! And your tank is so tidy looking! If my kitchen wasn't so small I'd pitch the idea to Matt... Wait. I have a tank in the kitchen window as it is ... -_- fail. 
Anyways, thanks for the idea!!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

That tank looks great! You should stick a plastic fork in the moss ball and just leave it in the tank. XD


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

> You should stick a plastic fork in the moss ball and just leave it in the tank


Lol, I LOVE this. I'll have to see what I have.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Glad I could help ^_^


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ilikebutterflies said:


> OK. So this is what I ended up with. I am looking for small long drift wood that I can attach the floating java fern to and set those around the edges to create a plant wall to hide the heater and sponge filter. I am also looking for a non-metal spoon that I can stack the sugar cubes on.
> 
> The java moss is just in there until it goes in the spawn tank.


verry creative!!!


----------



## littlemermaid (Jan 24, 2012)

Super cute tank!!!! I have a coffee themed tank in my kitchen and love it. I even found the perfect placemat to use for a background. I didn't think to use a saucer with my coffe cup cave! I may have to remodel a little during his next water change


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

that's great! My tank is also in my kitchen. We went with a barrel and shell theme but I love the coffee ideas!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Now you have me wanting to do this.. I wonder if those bookshelf tanks are still on sale, I could set up a coffee themed tank for one of my new boys right above the coffee and tea pots.. o.o


----------

